# I Taught I Taw A Pooty Tat



## comiskey (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I can't see that pooty tat!  Would you post it again? You can practice in the Test Forum, if you want to.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I just see the red x. Sorry.


----------



## comiskey (Sep 10, 2003)

Strangelove and Clockwork Orange


----------



## comiskey (Sep 10, 2003)

Entschuldige bitte, sorry, don't know what else to do. Nebbie here.
Best Regards,
Commie


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

i will look into it


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

ok it uploaded the photos to my server. freewebs.com does not allow remote links to files on their server. you can also post photos in the gallery if you want:

http://www.catforum.com/photos


by the way cute kitties


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

These were worth waiting for! I love the little computer kitty. It must be nice to have a little helper!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Adorable kitten!!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

oh yes and what I taw was so purrty!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Those are all beautiful kitties! :)


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

what a sweet baby!


----------



## comiskey (Sep 10, 2003)

thank you all for the kind words. you've made me very happy and welcome.
Best Regards,
Commie


----------

